# Filet knife sharpener



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Alright fellas I need a good way to sharpen my filet knives, I am a carpenter by trade and never mastered the sharpening stone. So what's the best sharpener to use to get that edge I need

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Chef's Choice is pretty fool proof.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They have several different models.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/EDGECRAFT-CORPORATIN-HYBRID-ELEC-KNIFE-SH/3169272.uts?slotId=1


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Appreciate it have you tried one, if so you happy with the edge you get from ut5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kit carson said:


> Appreciate it have you tried one, if so you happy with the edge you get from ut5
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yes. I've taken it down to my church and sharpened about 30 knives one afternoon. Had to warn the ladies to be careful... I think mine was about $80. They have a magnet that helps guide the knife at the right angle.
Mine was more like this one. I remember it was 3 stage.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Che...fe-Sharpener-mdash-White/1595082.uts?slotId=9


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a buddy who is pretty big into knives. He always swears by his spyderco sharpmaker i believe its called.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Work sharp works great.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If you have a grinder with wheels, get yourself a set of paper wheels. These are pretty inexpensive and I’ve been sharping the knives I make for 8yrs on the same set. Give me call and I’ll chat with ya about options. I have every type of sharpening system in my shop.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 3 stage Chef's Choice that I like was about $80. Got it as hands aren't steady enough to sharpen by hand any more. Keeps my $600 set of chef's knives nice and sharp.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Just got a work sharp for christmas, it had a slight learning curve but I put my filet through it once I got comfortable using it and I was thrilled with the results.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

X2 on the Work Sharp. Use one and you will never look back!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> Chef's Choice is pretty fool proof.


I have a chefs choice also keeps my knifes at a razers edge and anyone can do it with no issue


----------



## EZB (Jan 29, 2007)

I just picked up a warthog classic 2 easy to use and works great


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a work sharp as well. Does a good job fast. My son will sharpen my pocket knives using wet stones. I prefer the wet stone but it takes a lot of time.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Evinrude 58 any idea where you picked the sharpener up at?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

And what model is it, there is alot of chef choice models

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I use nothing but a worksharp and and MDF wheels.
If you choose the Chefs Choice, go with the 15 degree model as thats what you want for fillet knives.









I see they finally came out with a 15 and 20 degree sharpener. If i were buying one, this would be my choice as one could do fillet knives as well as hunting and kitchen knives.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got a Work Sharp Ken Onion and I sharpened all of my kitchen knives and fillet knives in about a half hour. It is a really slick system. I bought stones last year, but I don't have the patience to master those. The KO Work Sharp gets them as sharp as I need them with very little work.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

$diesel$ said:


> I use nothing but a worksharp and and MDF wheels.
> If you choose the Chefs Choice, go with the 15 degree model as thats what you want for fillet knives.
> View attachment 335223
> 
> ...


That's a winner! The 3 stage sharpening really puts on a nice sharp lasting edge.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks guys I ordered the chefs choice 3 stage I appreciate all the input, will make fileting alot easier!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

$diesel$...

I just looked on Amazon at that second sharpener...the Chef's Choice 0115207...looks nice and versatile. The price Amazon showed me was $183 for some reason, not the $150 as shown in your image? I want to get something like these, or others that have been talked about, as I've never managed to get a feel for sharpening by hand, either with a steel or wet-stone.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lil' Rob said:


> $diesel$...
> 
> I just looked on Amazon at that second sharpener...the Chef's Choice 0115207...looks nice and versatile. The price Amazon showed me was $183 for some reason, not the $150 as shown in your image? I want to get something like these, or others that have been talked about, as I've never managed to get a feel for sharpening by hand, either with a steel or wet-stone.


Check Bed Bath Beyond. They always have 20% off coupons. I can send you a code if you need one.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lil' Rob said:


> $diesel$...
> 
> I just looked on Amazon at that second sharpener...the Chef's Choice 0115207...looks nice and versatile. The price Amazon showed me was $183 for some reason, not the $150 as shown in your image? I want to get something like these, or others that have been talked about, as I've never managed to get a feel for sharpening by hand, either with a steel or wet-stone.


Don't know what to tell ya on that price, Rob. I just hurriedly snapped a photo and posted it up for you guys. I actually have an old chefs choice that served me well before i got into the knife making, but they are very expensive these days.
I will go back on Amazon and check it thoroughly in about an hour.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I was just making a casual observation about the price...curious on how different the numbers were. I know Amazon prices can change at any moment, but that was quite a difference. I get notices all the time on price changes for things I have saved in my cart.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I just checked it again, Rob, and you are correct, it went up by $30.00 or more. I have no idea why, but i just snapped that pic yesterday.
You might want to check Sams Club and Walmart. Sometimes they beat Amazons prices.
I'd call it, simply bad luck, brother.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I bought mine right from chefs choice it was the best price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Plus I do believe the wife got a extra 20% off for signing up for emails 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey Rob, i found one just now on Ebay very cheap. The only difference i can see is that it has a different cover otherwise, everything appears to be the same. It say "15/20" in the add which is the same and in the discription it says it's a diamond hone.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Lil' Rob said:


> $diesel$...
> 
> I just looked on Amazon at that second sharpener...the Chef's Choice 0115207...looks nice and versatile. The price Amazon showed me was $183 for some reason, not the $150 as shown in your image? I want to get something like these, or others that have been talked about, as I've never managed to get a feel for sharpening by hand, either with a steel or wet-stone.


Just checked Ebay-$115.00 plus 11.60 shipping. It's my goto sharpener


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh, no worries. I was just checking it out and noticed the price. Whatever I decide to get, I'll shop around to see who has what and for how much. One of the 20-degree models would probably serve me just fine. I've got a similar, older version of each of these that I use to sharpen my knives and they do a good job, as long as it's in good shape and the edge isn't messed up.

















As well, my normal filet knife came with a sharpener in the sheath...










and it is as sharp as the day I bought it, some 15-20 years ago.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thats great, Rob. Just trying to help you out a little. If you do decide to buy one, looks like Ebay may be the place to go.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

You and the others have definitely been a help. I've been wanting to get something good for a long time, but just haven't dived in to start looking...until I seen this thread. I've seen other similar threads on knife sharpening in the past, but didn't have the time then to really give things serious looks and consideration.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Worksharp does a great job. They have multiple models


----------



## TAL (Nov 4, 2009)

Black and decker electric knife at walmart 19.99 filets fish in less than a minute


----------



## Ltrain (Apr 16, 2018)

I still use my trusty 10" ceramic sticks. 37 years and still puts on a sharp edge.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Once I learned how to use it properly I found The Lansky sharpening system to be my favorite. However I did replace the coarser stones with diamond impregnated. These do require some elbow grease to achieve that razor sharp edge on your knife.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Chef's Choice is pretty fool proof.


Received one for Christmas! Model4643. Sharpened a dozen knives in minutes. Hunting, fishing and kitchen knives. I believe this will solve sharpening issues.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a good video to show how it works.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Its crappy outside today - snowy/ sleety/ rainy mix. I think I will get the Chef's Choice out and sharpen all of the kitchen knives.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone ever use a barbers strap to tune up fillet knives?
Always wanted to try one just to see how it would do? See them using them in older movies to sharpen straight razors


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Just received my brand new chefs choice knife sharpener, didn't even get a chance to try it broke right out if the box. Will let you know how good customer service is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

threeten said:


> Anyone ever use a barbers strap to tune up fillet knives?
> Always wanted to try one just to see how it would do? See them using them in older movies to sharpen straight razors


 I strop almost all my knifes after sharping, I like my leather on a board personally though. It makes a big difference to me and it gives the edge a nice finish.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

stonen12 said:


> I strop almost all my knifes after sharping, I like my leather on a board personally though. It makes a big difference to me and it gives the edge a nice finish.


Do they sell them? Or do you just make your own?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Yes, you can buy them preloaded with compound or regular where you apply the compound yourself, I have a flexcut strop with gold compound, I like it a lot, I’ve heard good things about the strops that are preloaded with green compound as well. If you go with the DIY route which I have also done I use scrap wood and bare vegan leather from hobby lobby glue it down with super glue and use green compound from Home Depot. The vegan leather works really well too without any compound, just takes a few more runs of the blade.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a good video to show how it works.


Good vid, Snake. That should pretty much answer all questions about the chefs choice. 
I pretty good little sharpener for the money and for those in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Damn, Mr. Kit, i certainly can't "like" that post. Pure bad luck, brother. I hope they do the right thing and hook you up with a new one, without any hassle.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Being a knife maker, i'm used to spending time on my edges. I don't want to disappoint anyone with a less than steller edge on my blades.
Just want to make a point on the stroping. After i achieve the proper blade geometry, i will spend however much time i need to get to stage 1 sharpness. I'll do this on my 2X72 belt grinder.Stage 2 is refining that edge with a Work Sharp. Stage3, and this is my point to stroppers, i finish sharpening on a bench grinder with a homemade MDF wheel with blue or green compound. Now if one wants to put in the work, you can attach veg tanned leather to a wooden or MDF wheel for perfect sharpness.
Nothing wrong with stropping, it's a necessity for that "steller" edge, but why wear yourself out with a hand strop when you can build a wheel and get even BETTER results than a hand strop and do it in a fraction of the time? And building a stropping wheel will cost you all of about $3.00.

I'm not trying to be a know-it-all, here. Just giving you guys my opinion on how to get a great edge on your blades. Good luck with it whatever route you choose.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

$diesel$, How fast will you spin that stropping wheel ? I'm still a 'manual' guy....Lansky or traditional stones for me but didn't make a strop yet. The system you mention using a wheel sounds interesting. Mike


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I believe it's 1750, Mike. I'll have to go out in the shop to get the RPM's off of the bench grinder.
I was skeptical also when i first seen this on youtube a couple years ago.
Now that i've tried it, IMO it is the best and fastest way to sharpen and it does a super job, just be very carefull when sharpening on wheels, it's easy to get hurt.
When i fisrt started with this, i turned my grinder around so that it was spinning away from me. Now i've learned to keep it forward and keep the blade on the lower half of the wheel.

I stand corrected, it's 3450 RPM. Just a plain harbor freight 8" 3/4 HP grinder.
If you decide to go with a leather wrapped wheel, PM me and i'll send you the leather. That way, if you don't like it, you've lost nothing.


----------

